# Pike Island by kayak - 8/25



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

So what do you do when you're itching to do some catfishing, but the boat's not running? Why take the kayaks of course! Cheezemm2 and I paddled the big OH for the first time on Saturday, and it was a blast. Some strong upriver winds created sizable standing waves that we did our best to avoid. We managed a real mixed bag, 10 species: 7 flatheads, 6 channels, 12 white bass, 6 wipers, 3 skipjack, 2 smallies, 1 largemouth, 1 sauger, 1 bluegill, 1 green sunfish.

It was kind of funny, we each caught three wipers in a row on nearly consecutive casts. Then, even though they were on the small side, I get out my camera and say, "I'm going to get a pic of the next one we catch", and that was the kiss of death for the wiper bite. 

We tucked in behind some barges when we switched to catfishing mode to duck the wind and waves, so of course every cat tried to drag us into the barge. Man, those fish are smart! Biggest cat was probably just shy of 20 lbs, broke off just as Cheezemm2 was trying to lip him.


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Cheezemm2 battling a cat and a barge at the same time - he's a multi-tasker (or maybe he just has a really crappy anchor), and some of his catches.

Lots of fun being pulled around by a feisty cat, but I hope the skin on my thumb grows back soon.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

that is just nuts guys. Die hards I see. I be out at the P.I. Dam early Monday night if you want to stop by. Look for a black Jeep with decals all over it. It has a Team OGF decal on the back.


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

That looks like a blast!!
And some of guys laughed at me when I said I wanted to take my canoe to the Muskingum for Flatheads.:F


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

1) A 10lb plate weight will hold you against current, it will not hold you against large flatheads, must upgrade anchor or get consumed by stationary barge....real in the fish, push away from the barge, real in the fish, push away, real in.....vicious cycle! It is very hard to convince a large flathead to turn around with 5 gates open and having no anchor point. 

Fought the big one for a good 5-10mins, thought he was ready to come up and he actually swam towards the surface enough to get part of his weight out of the water and do a half-gainer, by the time I could react to get the rod tip back down and get the pressure off, SNAP! I touched him though, so it counts, right? b/t 15-20lbs (really wanted to get a picture of that one on the bow of the yak!)

2) When the river is rolling with whitecaps and your paddling directy into them, expect the bow of the kayak to actually leave the water and smash down like an Erie ride! A little scary at first, but once you trust how sea-worthy kayaks really are and take your time, not a problem...The wind blown waves were by far worse than what the barges or pleasure boats were throwing!

Had a great time, and catting out of a kayak is ridiculous fun! Cut white bass and skippies as usual..


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

neocats1 said:


> ....P.I. Dam early Monday night if you want to stop by.


I'd sure like to, but that's a too much of a drive for as long as I could stay. I wish I lived close enough to the river to hit it on a weekday night [jealous].


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Catfishing from Kayaks on the Ohio River?? What's next Spring Walleye fishing on Lake Erie? No way you'd try that!!


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

Did You Guys Launch Right There From Mingo, Years Ago Before Me And My Buddy(edge13) Got Our Liscense(driving) We Used To Have Our Parents Drop Us Off There With His Canoe And Fish Around That Area And The Deep Hole In The Creek. It Was A Blast But It Did Get A Little Hairy When A Bardge Came By.


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Yes, we launched from the Mingo ramp on Indian Cross Creek. Seemed like the pleasure boats were throwing bigger wakes than the barges, but neither created a problem.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

"Walleye fishing on Lake Erie? No way you'd try that!!"

Been out in 3-5s perching. Had a spray skirt on - the waves roll right off.
It's a blast. Plus it's worth it just to see the looks from the other boaters
when your 2 miles out in the pack.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah those guys were already on Erie this Spring, they said they got some good looks along with alot of radio chatter about them.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

You guys are CRAZY! Just how I like ya! 
I've paddled the OR with my yak, and did the Erie thing this last summer, I don't think I did the 5's, sit on top has NO SKIRT, and I didn't want to lose all my gear, not tethered on this trip.

But, I did anchor about a mile off shore, with the perch fleet, 'bout got run over by a few cruisers, but had a ball with smaller cats and drum.
No perch, no walleyes.

You guys keep up the excitement, I thought for a minute the barges were moving, but you really aren't THAT crazy, now are you! 
LMJ


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like fun. I'm thinking of taking up the yak if I ever find time.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Mean Morone said:


> Sounds like fun. I'm thinking of taking up the yak if I ever find time.


Come and get it, Bro!
LMJ


----------

